# Bos Joint Stack router bit - jig?



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I made a little jewelry box for a grand daughter that has 19 Finger jointed drawers and a finger jointed case. Two doors and legs
Can be seen here: http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af143/zydaco/The Shop/A box/
























Every female in my family want's one. That's 4 and counting

So hoping to eliminate the drudgery of cutting all those gozillions of box joints one – slot – at – a – time ~!! I got an MLCS Box Joint Bit 1/2” Shank #7860 Cheap at 49.00 + free & shipping discounted from a hundred dollars.
It’s only got 5 cutters and doesn’t quite reach all the way up to the top of the 2.0625" high larger drawers.

So I gotta build a fixture that will:
(a) hold the lumber in place {preferably more than one piece at a time}.
(b) Allow me to lift the pieces up engage them in a key after taking a first pass {just like a flat finger joint jig} and cut a second pass to get the whole drawer panel
and
(c) Not screw it all up. {this part is important}

I know in my head what it should look like I’m thinking like this:








Has any one ever built such a fixture? If you have would you be so kind as to take a pix of it and post it especially your lessons learned and what you’d do different.

Mili Grazi


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You are going to have your work cut out, making another 4 ..

A lot of patience in every one.

Very nice...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The fastest way I have found to make box joints come out perfectly is the Oak Park box joint jig. You can also cut angled box joints quick and easy by making an angled push block; this is a feature most other jigs can't match. Whiteside builds custom bits on request; since what you are asking about is simply stacked slot cutters on an arbor this shouldn't cost too much. You might also buy the slot cutters and make your own arbor or have a local machine shop do it for you.
To see the difference between box and finger joints click here: MLCS Finger Joint, Box Joint, Window Sill Carbide Tipped Router Bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The Box joint bits work very well. and they are a great time saver,you can stack all 4 parts up to a big push block and clamp them in place, I have two push blocks for that job if you want to see them just ask and I will post them..(push blocks are 3" tall x 5" x 6" ) the mass is need to keep it running by the bit true and to make it safe.

The best bit I have found for the job is the one below,it takes the guess work out of it, the slots are always dead on every time.

Box joint Router Bit ½" Shank | Elite Tools

a good one as a sub. for the one above
Box Joint Router Bit | Elite Tools

NOTE,,,,,if you do all 4 parts at one time use some drill bits to get the off set just right at clamp up time 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-1-1-...583553159?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bb6ec887

=====
======


CR1 said:


> I made a little jewelry box for a grand daughter that has 19 Finger jointed drawers and a finger jointed case. Two doors and legs
> Can be seen here: A box pictures by zydaco - Photobucket
> View attachment 45379
> 
> ...


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> you can stack all 4 parts up to a big push block and clamp them in place, I have two push blocks for that job if you want to see them just ask and I will post them.


Yes please I'd like to see the push blocks - I'm guessing there's a sacrificial bit of material on them? 

Thanks guys for the replies you demystified something I was puzzling over. 
Honestly I hadn't imagined that I might raise the cutter and flip the work. 
I had it in my head that taking a second pass through the cutters would almost guarantee that I'd take off a little extra material and make a crappy joint. But I suppose a few test cuts and some care ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

When you use these cutters do you trouble yourself to remove the little spacers the factory places in them or do you find the factory spacing adequate?


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

*What I ended up doing: 76 drawers*

I ended up with 4 more of these boxes to build

I got a box joint tool so I could do several slots at a time had to re shim the tool to get it right but once that was done ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

I made up a tool using the cutter it's a two part tool I glued together to get the height. 
I attached it to my fence








A close up








To which I can mount a whole drawer's worth of sides ( this is just one)
























It keeps 'em lined up nicely. 
























The drawers ~ ~ ~ Finally


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

*follow up*

here they all are:
More Boxes Photos by zydaco | Photobucket

Here are the pic for the first one
A Box Photos by zydaco | Photobucket


Every body loved them. 

There won't be any more of these. That was a limited run, each box numbered: X of 5.


----------

